# Cheapest apartment in Thailand?



## Aloysius

What would be the cheapest apartment you can get where there is still internet access? (I suspect that the absolutely cheapest would be in the countryside where there might not be internet)


----------



## brianmarinus

Hi!
Up here in North Thailand, you can have a appartment for 3500-and up-depending of what you want-a nice house, whit furniture and everything, cost around 10.000 baht,and then a internet conection through the phone, will cost about 8-900 baht pr. month-4-6 MB.
brianmarinus.


----------



## Aloysius

brianmarinus said:


> Hi!
> Up here in North Thailand, you can have a appartment for 3500-and up-depending of what you want-a nice house, whit furniture and everything, cost around 10.000 baht,and then a internet conection through the phone, will cost about 8-900 baht pr. month-4-6 MB.
> brianmarinus.


Would it be much cheaper to use the Cyber Cafe? How much is the cyber cafe?


----------



## brianmarinus

Hi!
I think it is about 20 baht for one our.
brianmarinus.


----------



## Aloysius

What city are you talking about in North Thailand?


----------



## brianmarinus

Hi!
I am living in Chiang Rai-60 km from the border to myranmar(Burma)
brianmarinus.


----------



## this_ae

Aloysius said:


> What would be the cheapest apartment you can get where there is still internet access? (I suspect that the absolutely cheapest would be in the countryside where there might not be internet)


which specific area that you plan to stay?
If it is Bangkok, we have internet access cover whole city.
Normally, apartment will have the internet access (free/ charge).


----------



## Aloysius

this_ae said:


> which specific area that you plan to stay?
> If it is Bangkok, we have internet access cover whole city.
> Normally, apartment will have the internet access (free/ charge).


Wherever there is the cheapest apartment (something like $50 USD per month? Is that possible?)


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

there are these apartment buildings, ugly blocks, where thai service workers, lady boys, coffee boys, waitresses, etc live. They rent one concrete room and sleep 4 or 5 in a room. 

You have to walk around to find them. there is one on sathorn near the malaysia hotel but this is a rough neighborhood. If you want the cheapest apartment, do you mean a room, as in the one room apt in chiang mai. no bedding, towels, cleaning... You have to pay extra for these. 

I know of one in Chiang Mai for around 2000 - 2500/mo. let me know if you want it and I will dig around in my files.


----------



## this_ae

Aloysius said:


> Wherever there is the cheapest apartment (something like $50 USD per month? Is that possible?)


That's super cheap. I think it will not possible to rent at that rate with Internet.


----------



## Aloysius

Dave O'Dottu said:


> there are these apartment buildings, ugly blocks, where thai service workers, lady boys, coffee boys, waitresses, etc live. They rent one concrete room and sleep 4 or 5 in a room.
> 
> You have to walk around to find them. there is one on sathorn near the malaysia hotel but this is a rough neighborhood. If you want the cheapest apartment, do you mean a room, as in the one room apt in chiang mai. no bedding, towels, cleaning... You have to pay extra for these.
> 
> I know of one in Chiang Mai for around 2000 - 2500/mo. let me know if you want it and I will dig around in my files.


Is the one room apt in chiang mai for 2000-2500 mo same kind of place with the concrete room? If not, how much is the concrete room rent?

Please dig around for one of the Chiang Mai apartements.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

Aloysius said:


> Is the one room apt in chiang mai for 2000-2500 mo same kind of place with the concrete room? If not, how much is the concrete room rent?
> 
> Please dig around for one of the Chiang Mai apartements.


no, the 2500 is better than those concrete rooms (with no windows) that you can get in Bkk. But that will mean the latter are cheaper too. I don't remember the concrete room price. it was a long time ago and a nightmare away. You can find them out of the way in Bkk like in Bangkok Noi or non tourist areas. 

I will get back to you in a couple of days with the CM address.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

Here are some of the cheapest hotel type rooms I have found in CM. A lot will give you a discount for longer stay. 

Neo Court
4/2 Singharat road (opposite Wat paboug)
ph: 053-217 199
181-827-9741
[email protected]

Suphanchai Court
27 Ratchadamnern rd. soi 1
ph: (053) 216 986/225248
2000 Baht a month in 2002. 

BaanLooLoo
0044 (0) 792 0796 349
inside the south gate of the moat

DS
28 Singharaj rd. 
ph: 086-180 1177
email: [email protected]
ph: 053-416778
email: [email protected]
(a bit confusing business card, seem to be 2 sets of phone and email addresses. )


----------



## thaipete

*Up Country*



Aloysius said:


> What would be the cheapest apartment you can get where there is still internet access? (I suspect that the absolutely cheapest would be in the countryside where there might not be internet)


I now have my own house here but previously myself and friends have rented small bungalows in this area, Rayong, for under B3,000 per month. They had phone lines so internet was no problem. I live near the jungle and no phone lines but I use an air card and it works fine
Pete


----------

